# Snoring toddler



## Serena (Nov 24, 2001)

Dd was very sick a few weeks ago: high fever, terrible cold, etc. Now she's completely better and has been for at least 2 weeks, but she's snoring and seems to be having trouble breathing whenever she's asleep! It seems to be in her nasal passages, not her lungs. Is this normal? Does anyone else's toddler snore?


----------



## dancinggirl (Nov 21, 2001)

My dd has been snoring since the day she was born. She is very healthy and surprisingly always seems rested.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Serena,

My DS had a series of colds this past fall, and the exact same thing happened... he was all better but he was still snoring at night and seemingly having breathing issues. Since he never snored before (except when ill), I was concerned. He was otherwise happy however so I wasn't overly concerned.

After several weeks of this, DS came down with a rather sudden fever and his nose went from "breathable" to totally stuffed up within a days time. No runny nose however.

As it turned out, DS had a nasty sinus infection and needed anti-biotics. Now, he's fine... no snoring... no cold... no more infection... I hated to resort to anti-biotics but with a fever lasting three days (averaging 103.7), there wasn't much choice. He was miserable.

As our NP explained, sometimes residual mucus from a cold virus can become lodged in the "very tiny" nasal and sinus passages of a young child. And if if doesn't get out, it's a haven for bacteria... this usually happens directly following the cold virus but not always. Sometimes it's a while later...

It may be a good idea to put some humidification in her room and perhaps give her some saline drops/spray a couple of times a day and see if that doesn't help. If you can get the rest of the mucus out, it might be in time to prevent any further infection. Perhaps you may just want to give your doc a call and explain the circumstances. Being that snoring isn't normal for your child, it could be that it might warrent at least a "look see."

Best of luck,

Em


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Enlarged adenoids and tonsils is also a frequent cause of snoring and can be the cause or result of a prolonged illness. I have recently known 3 children to have had their tonsils, adenoids, or both removed due to frequent infections. Just something to consider...it's not immediately dangerous but can lead to sleep issues if left untreated.


----------



## Serena (Nov 24, 2001)

Thank you all for the good information. I am a bit worried about dd. She had two viruses within a month's time with extremely high fevers (105+). The first one had no cold symptoms along with it and the second had terrible cold symptoms along with it. The ped told me there was no use giving antibiotics given the cold symptoms indicated it was a viral, and not a bacterial, infection. Now most of the symptoms are gone except for this nighttime-breathing thing. I wonder if, as Embee said, some residual mucus is lodged in there, affecting her breathing.

I will get it checked at her doc appt next week and I'm also concerned about her immune system in general. Is it normal for a breastfed, otherwise seemingly healthy toddler to get sick so often?


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

My son is 2.5 years old and comes into contact with many children from 1 year old up to 12. He goes through periods of during which he is sick as you have described your daughter- especially during this time of year. And, he was exclusively breastfed for a year and is still nursing twice a day at two and a half. I think a lot of the viruses are due to exposure with other children, though I don't now your particular situation. I am a teacher, too, so I bring home whatever illnesses the little kids in my class have. I'm not so worried about his general health, though, because when he's healthy he is SO full of energy and enthusiasm for activity.


----------



## monkeymama (Mar 26, 2002)

Serena- hi! another mama of a snoring toddler here!
Actually ds (15 mo) doesnt usually snore, but when he has a cold he usually does...
in fact he has had a cold now for a week - and now has an ear infection on top of that - and two nights ago was snoring so loudly that i had to move out to the couch in the front room to sleep...ugh!
it was so loud it actually woke me up! it was like sleeping with an old man! haha
poor little fella....
MM


----------

